# Skimmer



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

was haltet ihr von diesen Skimmer  ?
Oder könnt ihr mir was besseres empfehlen oder einen Shop wo das Zeug billiger ist.

MFG

Hankofer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

diesen must du natürlich im randbereich positionieren und die folie einschneiden. wenn du das tuen willst ist dieser skimmer nicht schlecht. für diesen solltest du glaube ich eine extra pumpe einplanen.
ansonsten gibt es einen standskimmer von oase da brauchst du keine durchdringungen in der folie schneiden.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

von den Standdingern hab ich schon einiges negatives gehört, wenn dann will ich einen solchen in den Beckenrand. Ja Pumpe soll da ran kommt auch noch ein Filter dahinten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe diesen Skimmer von Oase und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist gut für faule Leute, muß man nicht täglich leeren, auch im Herbst nicht, auch, wenn man viele Bäume und Büsche um den Teich rum hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hi Susanne,

jo finde der schaut super aus, da hab ich ja Angst beim selberbauen das er blöd ausschaut. Weist vieleicht noch wo man das Teil billiger bekommt sonst muß ichs bei ebay kaufen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Nein - keine Ahnung - ich hab es im Laden glaube ich für 139, - Euro gekauft - ist schweineteuer, aber die Arbeit die es mir spart ist es mir wert und man kann auch beim schlimmsten Laubfall trotzdem übers Wochenende wegfahren. Der Einbau ist auch net schlimm, den Winter hats überstanden. Das einzige, was ich etwas doof finde ist, dass ich an den kritischen Stellen nicht schauen kann, ob es undicht wird, aber wenn, dann kanns net viel sein ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

susanne: muss man da eine pumpe reinstellen oder kann man den skimmer auch saugend betreiben ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Wieso muß denn die Folie eingeschnitten werden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Mhh lars  meinst du irgendwie was mit Schwerkraft oder so? Damit kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus - ich habe eine Pumpe drin. Letztendlich funktioniert das ja so, dass dadurch, dass das Wasser aus dem Kasten fehlt, Wasser vom Teich nachläuft und zwar natürlcih Oberflächenwasser. Zwischen Pumpe und Wasseroberfläche ist ein Korb, der hält natürlich alles grobe Zeug zurück. Zwei Handgriffe und der Korb ist leer.

Sprich - hauptsache das Wasser läuft unten aus dem Skimmer raus - wie ist glaube ich egal


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Wie soll sonst das Wasser in den Skimmer kommen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Oh sorry, aber kenn mich doch nicht aus  noch nicht  

Wenn aber der Skimmer so positioniert wird, das der Einlauf etwas unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt (hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie son Ding aussieht!!!), dann dürfte es doch ein Plätzchen im Teich dafür geben, oder?  

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Klar - man kann natürlich auch den ganzen Kasten in den Teich stellen oder z.B. unter den Steg hängen oder sonstige Konstruktionen vornehmen. Oase sieht den Einbau am Rand an der Teichfolie vor - ist natürlich ein Risiko. Ich habe es bei mir so gemacht, dass ich den Skimmer etwas zurückgezogen eingebaut habe. Sollte das je undicht werden, dann kann ich ihn auch rausmachen, die Folie vorziehen und somit gewinne ich genug Material, damit das Loch überhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

@Susanne

Cleeeeever!!!!!  

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

hallo
der skimmer ist soweit ok- habe diesen schon mehrfach eingebaut und nie probleme gehabt. guckst du hier

aber bitte gerade einbauen sonst kippt er ein wenig und die funktion ist eingeschränkt. ausserdem aufpassen mit der dazu notwendigen pumpe
guckst du hier
http://www.oase-pumpen.com/deutsch/oaseforum/thread.php?id=1671&BoardID=6

viel spass


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hi saarlaender,

saugst du das Wasser auch über den Boden ab. Wie bist mit deinen Filter zufrieden den hab ich auch vor zu kaufen. Gibt es da irgendwas wichtigs zu beachten?

MFG

Hankofer


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

hi hankofer
zunächst er der skimmer so konzipiert, dass er am ausgang eine öffnung hat, in der eine aquamax ganz einfachzu verschrauben ist (guckst du oben in der antwort im oaseforum-nicht alle aquamax)
den ausgang führst du entweder in der teich, in den filter usw.
der skimmer hat zunächst mit deinem filter nichts zu tun, da er eigentlich die funktíon hat, die oberfläche von "dreck zu säubern. dies tut er wenn richtig eingebaut und von zeit zu zeit geleert nach meinem kenntnisstand hervorragend. 
zum filter eine aussage zu treffen ist schwierig ohne angaben - wassermenge, fischbesatz pumpen uv viel oder wenig sonneeinstrahlung, da musst du mir schon bischen mehr erzählen, dann kann ich dir vielleicht einen tip geben, aber es gibt auch viele threads, wo dieses thema schon sehr oft behandelt wurde. lies mal dort nach, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
bis bald


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

@saarlaender: frage zum einbauskimmer: muss da eine pumpe eingebaut sein oder kann man am ausgang auch einen schlauch anschließen und den skimmer saugend betreiben. ich will mir evt. diesen skimmer unter meinen steg befestigen und un meiner promax anschließen......  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

hi lars
vorgesehen ist und auch beigelgt eine pumpe mit den teilen anzuschliessen. wenn du direkt mit dem schlauch an den skimmer willst musst du eine 50er schlauchtülle für die promax anbringen. das wird so einfach nicht. musst eine verschraubung dranmachen und dann die tülle einkleben. habe ich noch nicht versucht müsste aber gehen. nur wenn der schlauch dann durch die promax zug bekommt ist dass u.U. eine wackelige angelegenheit. 
schau ich mir aber mal an, wenns nicht mehr regnet - also wahrscheinlich nächste woche und sag bescheid.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

saarlaender schrieb:
			
		

> hi lars
> vorgesehen ist und auch beigelgt eine pumpe mit den teilen



willst du mir sagen da ist eine pumpe von oase dabei ??? kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wollte eigentlich wissen wie du das mit den Filter machst obs du da auch noch im Boden so ein Teil reingebaut hast. Fische sollen ein paar Goldfische rein und das wars vieleicht noch ein oder zwei Kois auf jedenfall nicht zu viel.
Teich hat etwa 10.000 und die Sonne scheint von 12 - xx rein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

hallo
also zuerst zu lars.
 du solltest oase kennen und richtig lesen. da steht, für den einbau vorgesehen und die teile dabei. will sagen, du musst eine pumpe haben und mit den beiliegenden teilen kannst du sie einbauen.
jetzt ok?

zu hankofer
also der skimmerablauf läuft in einen älteren abschäumer und durch diesen dann in den teich zurück (chem. reinigung)
ansonsten habe ich einen mehrkammerfilter mit einer separaten pumpe betrieben der mir den teich biol. reinigt. also zwei ganz getrennte systeme.
zu einem solchen mehrkammerfilter am besten 5 kammer filter bestückt mit bürsten japanmattenaquarock oder cypripak könnte ich dir raten und würde wohl auch ausreichen als pumpe würde wohl eine aquamax 8000 besser wäre die 12000 reichen. kosten für einen solchen w.o.bestückten filter ungefähr750-800€. plus die pumpe. eine uv mit z.b. 30watt kostet nochmal so um die 180 €. dann hättest du bald sauberes wasser
ok.
bis bald


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ganz schon teuer so viel will ich nicht für Pumpe (Filter) ausgeben. Will nur wissen ob ich mir einen Anschluss mit 100er KG Rohre aussen am Teich und dann unten über so einen Übergang reinbauen soll, oder ob ich auf das verzichten soll. Will an allen Enden wo es möglich ist zu sparen, sparen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

hallo
also wenn icha bedenke das wir mit dem skimmer angefangen haben und nun enden wir, wa mich betrifft, bei "geiz ist geil"
las mich dir sagen, wenn du tiere in einem teich halten möchtest und auch noch alles mögliche an technik installieren möchtest ist das nicht kostenlos und du solltest dir überlegen, ob du nicht am falschen ende sparst. 
mach lieber jedes jahr ein paar kleinigkeiten und richtig als jetzt alles und kostengüntig. glaub mir, du ärgerst dich in ein paar jahren.
vielleicht kannst du ja das ein oder andere hier abkaufen und ersteigert.
viel glück


----------

